# Wychbury Hill and the Temple of Theseus!



## Norfolkbloke (Nov 17, 2009)

Wychbury Hill is a hill situated off the A456 Birmingham Road, at Hagley, Stourbridge, on the border of West Midlands and Worcestershire.

It is divided between the parish of Hagley and former parish of Pedmore. It is one of the Clent Hills. The hill offers good views across the Severn Valley as far as the Malvern Hills and Clee Hills. It is the site of Wychbury Ring - an Iron Age hill fort - and the Wychbury Obelisk, and is much beloved of pagans, with the site containing a 28 tree ancient yew grove, and not because the name sounds like "witch". The name is actually unrelated, being derived from that of the Saxon subkingdom of the Hwicce.

On the flank of the hill is a folly (the Temple of Theseus) in the shape of a Greek Doric temple. Built in 1758, it was England's first example of Neo-Classical architecture. The temple is in a seriously dillapidated condition. It is a listed building on private land and permanently fenced off to the public.

A woman's body was discovered inside a wych elm tree in a wood, on Wychbury Hill on the Hagley Hall estate during World War Two, prompting the intriguing graffiti "Who put Bella in the Wych Elm?". This message has reappeared in a variety of local places at intervals ever since, and as of 2007 the obelisk bears the slightly different message "Who put Bella in the Witch [sic] Elm" (no question mark). The victim was never identified. It has sparked a lot of media interest over the years, featuring on the BBC's Inside Out TV program in the West Midlands.

Hope you like my pics!!!










































NB


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Nov 17, 2009)

.....forgot to add

Thanks to a certain someone for the use of their Panasonic Lumix FZ38!!!!

NB


----------



## Labb (Nov 17, 2009)

Some very nice shots here. On some of the pictures I can see a fence. It that the fence you are talking about. You say it is on private land.

By the way: The Panasonic Lumix FZ38 seem to be a very good camera.


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Nov 17, 2009)

Labb said:


> Some very nice shots here. On some of the pictures I can see a fence. It that the fence you are talking about. You say it is on private land.
> 
> By the way: The Panasonic Lumix FZ38 seem to be a very good camera.



Thanks for the comments, Labb

The temple is fenced in but has a whopping great hole in it!! ;o) Access is from a pasture field with public footpaths crossing each side, the whole area being used by locals to walk their dogs so I pressumed no one would mind me taking a small detor to take a few snaps!!

The obelisk is also fenced off but didn't need to enter inside, perfectly good pics can be taken from the footpath.

NB


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Now there's something you don't come across every day!

Good piccies -cheers


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 18, 2009)

Once again, nice work N.B. Something different!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Nov 19, 2009)

Cheers for the comments, LB and BS

Glad you like the pics, may well try and convince a certain person to taxi me over to Dudley Castle while I'm in this part of the world!!!

NB


----------



## boxfrenzy (Nov 20, 2009)

I've often seen the obelisk from the road and thought about going up to look. Next time I am home, I may just do it. The temple is cool. I like it.


----------



## littledasypus (Nov 20, 2009)

*One of these...*

I've spotted something like this through the trees on a hill on the Isle of Wight but not yet got round to investigating. I'll have to get off my butt and go have a look. It looks like a similar frontage with a less substantial building behind. I'll see if I can get some pics.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 21, 2009)

Great pics. Love the history and mystery surrounding it too.


----------



## Urban Mole (Nov 21, 2009)

What a nice find NB, and looks to be in good condition too.

Fiona, you mean Swainston Manor Temple (Temple of Boreas), built as a folly 
This one - http://www.pocketmonkey.co.uk/media/92/folly.jpg


----------

